# Low Cortisol



## imcleish (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure if this is the place to put this thread, but I'll try it anyway.  I just got a call from the lab and I have abnormally low cortisol levels (I believe it's also called adrenal fatigue).  Anyone here have any experience w/this or how best to handle it?


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 28, 2010)

*???*

That's sounds like good news....Cortisol the hormone for fat storage. Am I missing something???

No spam


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

An insufficient amount of cortisol disrupts metabolism, resulting in low  blood sugar and a lack of glycogen, which is stored in the liver and  can be rapidly converted into the glucose required for energy. Lack of  cortisol also causes a drop in blood pressure, which decreases cardiac  output. A discoloration of the skin called hyperpigmentation can occur  as a decrease in cortisol stimulates an increase in other hormones that  activate the melanocyte cells responsible for skin pigmentation. The  overall effect of low cortisol is weakness, dehydration and diminished  ability to fight infection, trauma and stress. These issues are often  first noticed during periods of extreme stress or trauma. Additionally,  infection, surgery or loss of sodium due to excessive sweating  can elevate the imbalances to the level of an adrenal crisis.

Blood tests must be performed to verify levels of cortisol and other  hormones that stimulate the release of cortisol. Treatment consists of  medication to replace the cortisol (hydrocortisone or prednisone) and to  correct imbalances of other elements such as sodium and potassium,  which are influenced by the level of cortisol in the blood.  Additionally, the physician will screen for any other conditions or  diseases that may impact cortisol production. If found, these would have  to be treated.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> An insufficient amount of cortisol disrupts metabolism, resulting in low  blood sugar and a lack of glycogen, which is stored in the liver and  can be rapidly converted into the glucose required for energy. Lack of  cortisol also causes a drop in blood pressure, which decreases cardiac  output. A discoloration of the skin called hyperpigmentation can occur  as a decrease in cortisol stimulates an increase in other hormones that  activate the melanocyte cells responsible for skin pigmentation. The  overall effect of low cortisol is weakness, dehydration and diminished  ability to fight infection, trauma and stress. These issues are often  first noticed during periods of extreme stress or trauma. Additionally,  infection, surgery or loss of sodium due to excessive sweating  can elevate the imbalances to the level of an adrenal crisis.
> 
> Blood tests must be performed to verify levels of cortisol and other  hormones that stimulate the release of cortisol. Treatment consists of  medication to replace the cortisol (hydrocortisone or prednisone) and to  correct imbalances of other elements such as sodium and potassium,  which are influenced by the level of cortisol in the blood.  Additionally, the physician will screen for any other conditions or  diseases that may impact cortisol production. If found, these would have  to be treated.



Interesting. I had no idea that even some cortisol was needed. I thought it was produce exclusively as a bi-product of stress. 

Do you know how much is a healthy amount in the bloodstream? How do they measure it, exactly?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

*How the Test is Performed*

  Blood is typically drawn from a vein, usually from the inside of the  elbow or the back of the hand. The site is cleaned with germ-killing  medicine (antiseptic). The health care provider wraps an elastic band  around the upper arm to apply pressure to the area and make the vein  swell with blood.
 Next, the health care provider gently inserts a needle into the vein.  The blood collects into an airtight vial or tube attached to the  needle. The elastic band is removed from your arm. Once the blood has  been collected, the needle is removed, and the puncture site is covered  to stop any bleeding.
 In infants or young children, a sharp tool called a lancet may be  used to puncture the skin and make it bleed. The blood collects into a  small glass tube called a pipette, or onto a slide or test strip. A  bandage may be placed over the area if there is any bleeding.

*How to Prepare for the Test*

  The health care provider may ask you to stop taking drugs that can  affect the test. Drugs that can increase cortisol measurements include:


Estrogen
Human-made (synthetic) glucocorticoids, such as prednisone and  prednisolone
 Drugs that can decrease cortisol measurements include:


Androgens
Phenytoin


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

The level of cortisol in the bloodstream continually fluctuates as  physiologic needs vary. Surgery, infection, fever, and hypoglycemia (low  blood sugar). will cause cortisol to increase. This continual  fluctuation adds to the difficulty of diagnosing Cushing's.

Normally, cortisol levels rise during the early morning hours and are 		 highest about 7 a.m. They drop very low in the evening and during the  early 		 phase of sleep. But if you sleep  during the day and are up at night, this 		 pattern may be reversed. If you do not have this daily change  (diurnal rhythm) 		 in cortisol levels, you may have overactive adrenal glands


----------



## Perdido (May 4, 2010)

You guys copying and pasting stuff are killing me. Bro-tellegence at it's finest!

If you have adrenal fatigue you need to see a doc that is familiar with it and get a script to fix it.


----------



## Built (May 4, 2010)

maseco63 said:


> That's sounds like good news....Cortisol the hormone for fat storage. Am I missing something???





Phineas said:


> Interesting. I had no idea that even some cortisol was needed. I thought it was produce exclusively as a bi-product of stress.



You do need some cortisol. Cortisol deficiency is Addison's disease. Addison's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

People with Addison's can faint when they get startled. 

JFK had it. I've always wondered if he fainted when he got shot... 

Okay, I'm a bad person. I know this.


----------



## imcleish (May 4, 2010)

Hahaha satan is stoking the coals Built (j/k).  

I have two naturopaths that I'll be working with once I get my results back from my second test.  A few guys I know worked w/one of them w/great results.


----------



## imcleish (May 4, 2010)

My understanding is no way. Its too much stress on the body which is what put you in that position to begin with.  In fact, the first thing they tell u to do is drop all workouts to let your adrenal glands heal.  Usually for a month, then to add some strength work, then lastly cardio.  The process usually takes about 6 months.


----------



## ceazur (May 4, 2010)

rahaas said:


> You guys copying and pasting stuff are killing me. Bro-tellegence at it's finest!
> 
> If you have adrenal fatigue you need to see a doc that is familiar with it and get a script to fix it.



Killing you? because someone ask a questions, it strikes my interest, i look it up to satisfy myself and then post the info I find. Usually a link ,but some people don't like clicking links cause they can be malicious. or either I will say that I found the info online. Why does it matter as long as the primary question is answered? Because I copy and paste something you think your smarter than me or some how it makes me seem less informative?


----------



## Built (May 4, 2010)

ceazur, just include the source when you copy paste - otherwise, it's like theft, yanno?


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

i jus wont answer anymore questions lmao.


----------



## Built (May 5, 2010)

Seriously? Giving cred to an author who took the time to look shit up and write it down is so much trouble?


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Seriously? Giving cred to an author who took the time to look shit up and write it down is so much trouble?



Lmao.. I usually do if you look back at some of my old post. But the reason I am not going to answer anything else is because this should have never been brought up. No biggy, from now on I will keep my uneducated answers to myself.


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

Come to think of it I have gotten into small disputes with people over the last few days. I think this is going to be one of my last post on this site all together.


----------



## Perdido (May 5, 2010)

Are our panties in a bunch? Sheeesh.
I'm just suggesting that this is a medical issue and someone reading it thinking they can fix it without proper diagnosis and treatment could really screw themselves up permanently...but what do I know?


----------



## danzik17 (May 5, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Come to think of it I have gotten into small disputes with people over the last few days. I think this is going to be one of my last post on this site all together.



Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Phineas (May 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Seriously? Giving cred to an author who took the time to look shit up and write it down is so much trouble?



Hey, look Billayy, dat there be one of 'em SCHOLARLY type! A-hyuck!


----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

ceazur said:


> An insufficient amount of cortisol disrupts metabolism, resulting in low  blood sugar and a lack of glycogen, which is stored in the liver and  can be rapidly converted into the glucose required for energy. Lack of  cortisol also causes a drop in blood pressure, which decreases cardiac  output. A discoloration of the skin called hyperpigmentation can occur  as a decrease in cortisol stimulates an increase in other hormones that  activate the melanocyte cells responsible for skin pigmentation. The  overall effect of low cortisol is weakness, dehydration and diminished  ability to fight infection, trauma and stress. These issues are often  first noticed during periods of extreme stress or trauma. Additionally,  infection, surgery or loss of sodium due to excessive sweating  can elevate the imbalances to the level of an adrenal crisis.
> 
> Blood tests must be performed to verify levels of cortisol and other  hormones that stimulate the release of cortisol. Treatment consists of  medication to replace the cortisol (hydrocortisone or prednisone) and to  correct imbalances of other elements such as sodium and potassium,  which are influenced by the level of cortisol in the blood.  Additionally, the physician will screen for any other conditions or  diseases that may impact cortisol production. If found, these would have  to be treated.



Excellent post bro. What's your educational background? You know your stuff


----------



## flood (Jan 2, 2014)

Chiro Flex said:


> Excellent post bro. What's your educational background? You know your stuff


U of Control-C

He neglected to attribute the copy & pasted article.
Scroll up and see that he got busted on it.
Great info though! Good search result. Just needed the add the link.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2014)

The book Adrenal Fatigue by James Wilson will give you a good idea of what to do as will his site.  https://www.adrenalfatigue.org/

You would die without cortisol, not sure how people thought it was bad.  Too much or too little cortisol is bad, but cortisol is necessary for life.


----------



## Jovanna (Mar 18, 2016)

I came here looking for help on my adrenal issue and working out. To see if anyone would have the same issues as me.And as I'm getting info that the specialist don't have time to tell you so you look for stuff on your own, I come across great info. Don't care weather he put who wrote it but I guess guys are always about starting  immature crap that didn't need to be started.so I guess I'll look to see if I can find an answer I was looking for else where!


----------

